# Leaky roof



## 113265 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who has a Kon-tiki 665s with problems of water comimg through the rear skylight?


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Can't be happening surely - its a Swift!

Now deemed to be the worlds best motorhomes as a result of their polite and reassuring postings on here. However fear not I suspect there is a particular dealer (who shall be nameless), who will collect your Swift and mend it immediately at below cost. Oh and if you have leaky gas bottles don't worry 'cos the boss is a nice chap.

I was talking to a medium sized dealer recently who was expressing concern about, what to him was an evident slide in Autocruise quality this year. Can't think why!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

PurpleStar said:


> Is there anyone out there who has a Kon-tiki 665s with problems of water comimg through the rear skylight?


_I wonder if we have met before, do you play a guitar? 

If not pop in

Peter_

There is a valid reason for my response as we did have some one who played a guitar with a Kontiki which had a leak on the skylight over the kitchen area and I wondered if it was the same chap.

It was not meant to be facetious or cause controversy.

As far as I am aware, it was corrected, if is has not, please PM me.

Peter


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> Can't be happening surely - its a Swift!
> 
> Now deemed to be the worlds best motorhomes as a result of their polite and reassuring postings on here. However fear not I suspect there is a particular dealer (who shall be nameless), who will collect your Swift and mend it immediately at below cost. Oh and if you have leaky gas bottles don't worry 'cos the boss is a nice chap.
> 
> I was talking to a medium sized dealer recently who was expressing concern about, what to him was an evident slide in Autocruise quality this year. Can't think why!


...........but we should avoid mentioning any of the reported Autotrail problems with which the manufacturer has been said to be unhelpful .........


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

One simple question and the whole thread gets bitchy. Face facts, there is no such thing as a perfect motorhome, and definitely not a perfect dealer.
That's covered every one. Now, can someone please answer the poor chaps question.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Skylight*

Purplestar

We havent had any reported incidents of skylights leaking. We need to get your dealer to have a look at it.

If you want to ring us on 01482 875740 and discuss this or email us [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

GerryD said:


> One simple question and the whole thread gets bitchy.


It is an object lesson in business though - once your reputation is tainted it takes a lot of time and work before the punters forget.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > One simple question and the whole thread gets bitchy.
> ...


Customers NOT Punters!!!!Peter.


----------



## 113265 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, thanks a lot guys, not! 
I guess the answer to the question is NO. 
We must be the only one.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> Customers NOT Punters!!!!Peter.


Correction.

This guy is floating round in the back of his leaking MH, therefore he is a punter.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*This guy is floating round in the back of his leaking MH, therefore he is a punter.*

aha....id this because swift are paddling their wares?

boom boo.....I'll get me coat.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Purplestar,

Sorry you didn't get the response you had hoped for. Don't give up just yet - hopefully someone with the same model will be along. It might help if you were to state the age of the motorhome - it could be a batch problem!


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Purplestar,

Sorry you didn't get the response you had hoped for. Don't give up just yet - hopefully someone with the same model will be along. It might help if you were to state the age of the motorhome - it could be a batch problem!


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

betsy said:


> Purplestar,
> 
> Sorry you didn't get the response you had hoped for. Don't give up just yet - hopefully someone with the same model will be along. It might help if you were to state the age of the motorhome - it could be a batch problem!


Even if I did have the same van, I wouldn't help this guy...



PurpleStar said:


> Well, thanks a lot guys, not!


...within 12 hours of posting is just down-right rude in my opinion.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I owe purplestar an apology, he has asked a simple question about a fault on his van and I have sidetracked the posting, sorry.

Clearly there is a desire on Swift's part to improve their market place image and Kath in particular is to be credited with that. It is however unlikely that having once been a Swift customer that I ever will be again but who knows. As for some other traders on here they are doing their bit to help people along but at the same time promoting their businesses. Nothing much wrong with that but come on see it for what it is.

And no, Autotrail are not without fault but we pay our money and make our choices. In my personal opinion Autotrail are the best of the British built vans but its just my opinion. If I were to change today I suspect it would be European ie, a Burstner, but then I'm not changing yet.

ANYWAY SOMEONE SORT OUT PURPLESTAR'S ROOF LIGHT AND SORRY AGAIN.


----------



## 113265 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Sorry to upset you all, though I have had a laugh, thanks. 
However am now in contact with Swift, who are trying to assist.
I shall keep you all up to date on progress. 

Being a first timer at this game, I didn't realise quite what I was letting myself in for.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

PurpleStar said:


> Being a first timer at this game, I didn't realise quite what I was letting myself in for.


You can't take life too seriously.

MHing is allegedly about fun though driving into a filling station now is just slightly cheaper than paying for the same service in Soho.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Averham dave following on from his unnecessary go about Swift, then wrote

ANYWAY SOMEONE SORT OUT PURPLESTAR'S ROOF LIGHT AND SORRY AGAIN.

I think that Swift have already offered to do something. I am impressed by Swift.


----------

